# little dudes



## WetWork (Dec 9, 2012)

just thought id share my 2 apistos and angel.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

hey, I think the pics did not post correctly...


----------



## WetWork (Dec 9, 2012)

woops.

Here is my cockatoo, he is young so color is just starting to come in on his fins.

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/att...ttle-dudes-imag0106_burst006.jpg?d=1359772887


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

still nothing!


----------



## WetWork (Dec 9, 2012)

ugh no clue why i cant post these photos


----------



## WetWork (Dec 9, 2012)

okay i quit hah


----------

